#  QRP  TRX   BiTX-20

## dk1vs

.       BitX   . . .

----------


## R8AGK

Eagle   ? - ,   ,   .

----------


## us8ao

?      .
 .

----------


## RK4CI

,     .       ?

----------


## Alex44

DK1VS.   -  , ,   ,  .   .        .  .           R,    RX ?

----------


## RU4UU

,    TRX  ,    ""         .
     "",  ,    .  ,   .    ,  ...
     "" ,   ...

----------


## SoundMaster

-    ,    -       6- .      3  -

----------


## SoundMaster

(    )      .    -     -  BF245     BC547

----------

!
 -   ,    
www.qrpkits.com      (RV3GM) www.qrpradio.narod.ru 
 !
73!

----------


## AlexZander

> -      3-,  4-  Layout-.


  , .

----------

lamobot

----------


## Alex44

-     .       .      .    .  "  "!  .       ,  .      .

----------


## R9LZ

> .


 , .
   !

----------


## Kim_Dim

> RA3PPV


,       :Smile:       .   ,       :Smile:

----------


## UT7QT

ToDK1VS                                                                                                                    .

----------


## RU4UU

> .         5  1  2 .


    .    LM741,      .      .

----------


## RU4UU

.  GIF   1- .        .    ,          .    .

----------


## EU7SV_vitaly

,    ,     ...  ...

----------


## ra0sms

.    ,       CW?       ?
   ,   5   SSB   ,        CW.

----------


## konstantin us5itp

BiTX:
http://yb1zdx.arc.itb.ac.id/data/ora...mebrew/bitx20/
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/BITX20/links

----------


## dk1vs

> ,   ,     ,     ? .


 .     SW-2010

----------


## RA4UIR

> .         5  1  2 .
>  .  . .


,     ,      ATT, SSB,    ?

----------


## RA4UIR

> 


. 
       ? :Embarassed:

----------


## R2AC

.
http://sdr-radio.webasyst.net/shop/p...siver-bitx20a/

----------


## dk1vs

SMD   BITX-20.     .       .        SBL-1.    .       .

----------


## yurr

!     ,      .

----------


## dk1vs

> 


  .    .   
.  :Razz:  



> 


  .   .
 .    .  .

----------


## konstantin us5itp

> .   .
>  .    .  .


 http://www.cqham.ru/forum/showthread...=16795&page=22 ,        .  "",       . :Razz:

----------


## dk1vs

AD9834

----------


## dk1vs

4Z5KY

----------


## Vitaliy52

> , PSE


  .

----------


## dk1vs

> 


 
  .

----------


## Genadi Zawidowski

.    AD9834     (    ).

----------


## dk1vs



----------

EU2TT, F304, Genadi Zawidowski, Henriks.V, ijk, lamobot, osman, UA6BCB, UR7HBP, UT0UM

----------


## F304

?     ,  .

----------


## dk1vs

> 


   . .

----------

F304, Henriks.V

----------


## dk1vs

> .


   .

----------

